# roach back



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've heard of roaching a horses mane but never a roach backed horse. New to me too :???: Heres a roached mane


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

A roach back pertains to a lump in the last vertebrae on the horse's spine. Instead of a nice smooth line toward the rump, there is a noticeable rise or lump. I believe it has to do with a misalignment of the vertebrae and is definitely a conformation fault.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow learn something new everyday Thanks Bill


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

This is roaching and to the extreme.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

aww! poor horseeyyy! :sad:


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks spyder for clearing that up for me. actually my onl horse had that. not that extreme by any means. poor guy that looks painful. do you know what causes that? genetics? disease? mutation?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I've heard of roaching a horses mane but never a roach backed horse. New to me too :???: Heres a roached mane


 TOTALLY OT... but......GOOD GOLLY!!!! I SO love a roached mane...  I'm gonna roach Dumas one of these day's whether Bill likes it or not... He'll come home and it will be too late... No more mane...Sleek and Schexy!!! :razz:


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

OMG ok I might be paranoid, but I think thats what gypsy has!? Ever since ive had her she has had a lump of maybe three vertebrae’s that stick out. She is always in pain in her lower back, if im pressing in there or just rub my hand down her back she will give in. My BO/trainer said that its because of her old owners had a western saddle that did not fit, BUT her white hairs where the damage is isnt even close to the other spot. I did have her go to a chiropractor and she said that after working with her she made such a huge improvement. 
Ive always tried to get her back muscles into shape but never could. She did loose weight this winter and I got her on beet pulp but now shes just fat and her back is still oh how do i say it, well their is hardly any thing there! YIKES... K here are some pics do you think she has it? 
Sorry for my lame photoshop. 
Here is her back close up and I showed where the spots are, there is the little dip that will never fill in. and then right before that is the bump! 










Here is a confo shot same day, but you can see it from a far. I can also get more confo shots. 










Sorry you cant really tell...I can go out to the barn and get a snap of it if needed. 
Oh what do you guys think? I have her on the market  Maybe thats why no one will come look at her? lol they all run when they see her pics. Although I didnt use thies as sale pics.

EDIT: 
I was researching and found this pic that looks exactly like gypsy's back! 
The high withers and the bump, although gypsy's back is longer.


----------

